# CBN Wheel



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm going to upgrade my grinder to a CBN wheel. I think from reading that all I really need is the 180 grit. My research also says to get one that was manufactured using electroplating. Both Woodturners Wonders and D-Way tools sell the electroplated ones. But the one at WW is $70 less. Does anyone know if there's a substantial difference in quality or performance? And is there a better place even? $150 seems about as low a price as I have found. 

Also, what to put on the other side of my grinder - just leave the crappy composite wheel or put a buffing wheel on?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 7, 2015)

Maybe leave the old wheel on the other side for grinding stuff (bolt heads, chunks of steel, etc.) you don't want to run on the new wheel?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a 6" grinder for that stuff. I have 3 or 4 six inchers.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have a 6" grinder for that stuff. I have 3 or 4 six inchers.



Maybe a leather wheel for scary sharp polishing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine is a high speed 8" what I really want is a low speed. Would a leather wheel be okay at 3600?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mine is a high speed 8" what I really want is a low speed. Would a leather wheel be okay at 3600?



Hmmm..... I found several online but none of them say what max rpm is. Might need to make a phone call. 

Or invest in a slow speed grinder...


----------



## Jason Needham (Jul 8, 2015)

Woodturnerswonders.com
(954) 914-4891
Ken Rizza
I think he gets $120 on his and has 2 different grits. 6 and 8 inch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 8, 2015)

Another source, probably not cheaper but definitely high quality, is JoHannes Michelsen through his webstore HannesTools. (JoHannes is the guy who turns cowboy hats.) His CBN wheels are made in Austria.

There is a risk to putting leather on a bench grinder besides the speed question. To hone an edge, the wheel has to be turning away from the tool, i.e. you have to hold the tool upside down (or take off the wheel guard and go round the back). I can guess what would happen if you forgot this and your gouge caught in the leather

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm running 4 CBN wheels on my grinders, my first two from D-Way and the others from Woodturners Wonders. Both are excellent wheels and I love not having to dress them, ever. D-Way was far more expensive and about the only difference, beside price, is the radius edge on the WW wheels. If you belong to a club WW is offering the wheels at $125 plus shipping. ( You may be able to call and get that same price if you are not a member )

One word of caution, never ever, grind inferior metals. I made that mistake and clogged up my fine grind DW wheel, it can be washed out and scrubbed with a brass brush but it is a pain.

CAUTION: These wheels create a fine mist of metal dust particles when sharpening. To keep from inhaling the fine particles place magnets around the base and of your grinding jig, you will be amazed at the amount of fine particles they accumulate. 3 or 4 per side is usually enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for that info Jim. I already ordered the WW wheel I hope it arrives today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

